# Legal supplement pills to replace steroid pills - advice please?



## BenC206 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I've been on a few steroid pills, (dbols, anavar, oxys) but now I want to stay off those and grow muscle in a more natural way for personal reasons. Can anyone give me some solid advice on some supplement pills I could buy (creatine pills etc.) and information on cycles or whatever.


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

food my friend.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

You can try a natty test booster but its not gonna come close to steroids. You cant even put creatine in the same bracket!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Superdrol is strong stuff. SD matrix/ T-Bullets/forged extreme mass. I think these can still be bought over the counter still


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Superdrol is strong stuff. SD matrix/ T-Bullets/forged extreme mass. I think these can still be bought over the counter still


These are steroids. He said he wants to go natural.


----------



## BenC206 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just read up on the superdrol, sounds perfect for me, I presume i'd take 5 tablets a day, similar to the 10mg dbol tablets?


----------



## BenC206 (Aug 4, 2012)

Aw but if they are still steroids then no!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

All pro-hormones are steroids mate. Same sides, same PCT as oral steroids etc. Maybe look into some DAA / test booster? Probably the closest thing you'll get. Some believe they are a waste of money, some people like them. Never tried myself so cant comment on effectiveness.


----------



## BenC206 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ill try some of that then, see if i feel any bigger! Cheers guys!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

BenC206 said:


> Just read up on the superdrol, sounds perfect for me, I presume i'd take 5 tablets a day, similar to the 10mg dbol tablets?


No don't take 50mg sd a day man that's way to much more like 20-30mg a day it's strong stuff and it's a steroid tho it can be bought OTC do some research man loads of info here on sd and other ph


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Turbo test by Maxiraw unreal!
> 
> Strong and So effective


Just had a quick look at the ingredients...you might be better off taking vitamins IMO...but you never know...

Per Capsule

D-Aspartic Acid

1,000mg

Zinc (from Zinc Citrate)

10mg

Magnesium Sterate

Gelatine capsule

:lol:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Which is why I suggested DAA. I can't remember where I saw the study but I seem to remember DAA is it's most effective at 3g per day (some people take 6g on workout days) so the 1g in that stuff above is less than optimal... (unless you take 3 capsules but I'm guessing you will be blowing money away doing that).


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Turbotest DAA,MusclePharm Creatine blend and Hemavol and ECA preworkout has been working for me recently,feeling strong and full and had people asking if i'm on cycle which is nice!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> Which is why I suggested DAA. I can't remember where I saw the study but I seem to remember DAA I'd it's most effective at 3g per day (some people take 6g on workout days) so the 1g in that stuff above is less than optimal... (u*nless you take 3 capsules but I'm guessing you will be blowing money away doing that).*


*
*

*
*

Serving size is 3 caps I think. It's only 16 quid for 120 caps. Thats really cheap for nearly 6 weeks worth.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

NovemberDelta said:


> Serving size is 3 caps I think. It's only 16 quid for 120 caps. Thats really cheap for nearly 6 weeks worth.


Fair play then! :thumb:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

think you have done this the wrong way, should you have not tried creatine etc before running dbol etc!


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

l6max said:


> food my friend.


This.


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Guess its lucky no one listens to you
> 
> Turbo test iv used on clients durin pct and had great results!


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## BenC206 (Aug 4, 2012)

Its even cheaper than £16 cause its 35% off til monday!


----------

